# Canister filter questions



## CynthiaCA (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello,

I just introduced myself as a new member and am hoping someone can answer some questions about filter placement. We have a 50gal bow-front that has been filtered with a Whisper 60. I have decided to change over to a canister. A couple details:

Our home is a 600sq' cabin and since every inch matters - our space is living room/greatroom/bedroom/diningroom/office - the placement of this tank is essentially permanent. I built a wooden frame around a set of half-height file cabinets on which the tank sits; the entire unit is firmly against the wall. I am trying to attach a photo so that you can see what I am working with. 



I am hoping to put the canister to the left of the aquarium but in researching brands, I am now concerned that I will not be able to run the hoses this way. Eheim and Fluval (both under consideration) seem to want the canister UNDER the tank and this is not possible. If the photo comes through you will be able to see that I have built a bookcase to that left side and have drilled holes in the shelves and side-wall to thread hoses and wires. Is it possible for me to put the canister on the bottom shelf and run the hoses through these holes?


Canister decision: Any help here? I am using my tax refund for a new filter. This Whisper60 is horrid (my bed is 5' from the tank and the noise is just awful). I've read every review, forum comment and private message I can find on the various canisters and have decided that the energy usage is the real deciding point for me at this point. I used this chart to compare:

Comparison Chart for Aquarium Canister Filters | PetSolutions Blog

I have read that the Eheim all had the same issue of 0-ring failure and difficulty getting replacement parts but Eheim has written and told me that this is no longer true. The Fluval is reviewed as easier to work with but made cheaper. Given the water problems I am having I like the suggested ease in changing materials in the Fluval but don't need constantly breaking parts.

At this point I just need to stop going in circles and decide. I don't plan on going any larger than this 50gal tank. I could be happy with any of the Eheim from the Canister Plus to the Pro II and would be willing to consider the Fluval 305. This may be my last money for such a decision for some years and I would appreciate any thoughts any of you might have regarding:

* possible placement of any of the Eheim and Fluval canisters
* choices for either brand with watts under 18
* real-world use with either (construction, durability etc)
* QUIET nature
* filtering capacity (I've always thought greater is better)

Thanks for hanging in there for this long-winded inquiry. 

Cynthia in Wisconsin


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have been running the fluval fx5 for over a year now and I just love it. It's quiet and easy to work with. Havent had any problems with parts breaking.

They come with quite a bit of hose and you should be able to thread it through if your holes are large enough.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I have never used or set up a canister filter myself, but from what I have read, seen, and researched they can be placed anywhere the hoses can reach, so long as everything is water-tight.

Have you considered putting it on top of the bookshelves and running the hoses behind the tank?

I'm a fan of Fluval and Eheim, though the Eheims are very expensive.

I would love to say more, but I would be making assumptions at that point.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't think the necessity is to place directly under the tank, but it must be lower than the water level of the tank. In other words you could have an Eheim next to the side of the tank on the floor, but not on a counter/table next to your tank.

I just installed a 2217 on my 29gal tank and so far I love it. I have 2075/2080/2229 on my other tanks, so not my first Eheim. They are fairly well priced and rated for your tank also. It borders on too much for my tank.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Canister filters do best when below the bottom of the tank. Do not put above top level of tank as it will greatly reduce the way it works.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

I can only answer your post by saying I ABSOLUTELY LOVE CANISTERS FILTERS ! 
but not all of them of course, this is were you get what you payed for, cheap canisters aren't worth nothing, so you get what you payed for so invest in a good filter to avoid future problems.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd always choose Ehiem and I've never had any parts giving me problems (except when I let one of my filters run dry). Being in Europe I think I get better prices though.


----------



## JRMunroe (Feb 13, 2011)

I've have various Eheim and Fluval filters.
In your situation, I'd definitely go with the Fluval.
Pick up a small tray to put it on, just in case you get a little spill.

In the past I've run them beside (not under) the tank, but if you do you'll need to make sure the hose will reach. If it hasn't changed, Fluval has a proprietary hose you cut in half (to make two). If you need a longer reach, you many need to pick up an additional hose so that both are long enough.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

One thing I forgot to mention about the 2217, is the return spray bar is designed to install from the side...or from the back, whichever way you want to orient it.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Feb 6, 2011)

Cynthia, as others stated the big thing is to keep the canister below the bottom of the tank since it relies on a gravity syphon to help flow the water so being off to one side isnt gonna matter as much as having both tank and the filter on the floor.

As for which canister both Fluvals and Eheims are really nice. I am currently running the 405 Fluval and the Eheim 2075 pro 3 and like both. Eheim is built better and quieter IMO. Also Eheim is more energy efficient as you stated that was a factor. On top of that it only cost me like $30 more for the Eheim. The Fluval doesnt really seem cheap to me but there is less bypass on the Eheims and hthe 2075 holds more media than the 405. 

What ever you decide you will be fine, just dont throw them around and put some vasoline on the o-rings when servicing and you will enjoy it for many years!


----------



## CynthiaCA (Feb 22, 2011)

JRMunroe said:


> I've have various Eheim and Fluval filters.
> In your situation, I'd definitely go with the Fluval.
> Pick up a small tray to put it on, just in case you get a little spill.
> 
> In the past I've run them beside (not under) the tank, but if you do you'll need to make sure the hose will reach. If it hasn't changed, Fluval has a proprietary hose you cut in half (to make two). If you need a longer reach, you many need to pick up an additional hose so that both are long enough.


I cannot find clear photos of the hoses on either filters...other than to note that the Eheim seems to have some rather obnoxious green things going on. How rigid are the hoses and do you know if either system can take different (more readily available hoses)?

Thank you very much!


----------



## CynthiaCA (Feb 22, 2011)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> Cynthia, as others stated the big thing is to keep the canister below the bottom of the tank since it relies on a gravity syphon to help flow the water so being off to one side isnt gonna matter as much as having both tank and the filter on the floor.
> 
> As for which canister both Fluvals and Eheims are really nice. I am currently running the 405 Fluval and the Eheim 2075 pro 3 and like both. Eheim is built better and quieter IMO. Also Eheim is more energy efficient as you stated that was a factor. On top of that it only cost me like $30 more for the Eheim. The Fluval doesnt really seem cheap to me but there is less bypass on the Eheims and hthe 2075 holds more media than the 405.
> 
> What ever you decide you will be fine, just dont throw them around and put some vasoline on the o-rings when servicing and you will enjoy it for many years!


I have been told that the Eheim is the quietest and thus I keep leaning that way. I have been told that the Fluval 305 and 405 are better for doing varied media. 

Thanks for the thoughts!


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Feb 6, 2011)

I coils see y ppl would say floral for varied media since each basket has a divider making 8 little trays. But the eheims trays are bigger and when do you need more than 4 different types of media at once? Also yes eheims are silent. Dead silent where you are right next to it wondering if it is working or not. I'd personally pick the eheim if only could have one.
Both have 5/8 id hose, fluvals is ribbed n eheims are plain green vinyl. Fluvals hose builds up a lot gunk that tends to blow out after restarting it which kinda sucks. I replaced my fluvals with standard 5/8 id vinyl hose. If you would like photos of either setup let me know. Always willing to help as I was in same spot not all that long ago.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

CynthiaCA said:


> I cannot find clear photos of the hoses on either filters...other than to note that the Eheim seems to have some rather obnoxious green things going on. How rigid are the hoses and do you know if either system can take different (more readily available hoses)?
> 
> Thank you very much!


The hoses are green and they are fairly flexible for their thickness. I have a clear piece on one of my filters because of a tiny hole in the Eheim hose and it is working fine. After a while it won't matter as the hoses will get stuff along the inside walls of them. The green hides it more.


----------



## CynthiaCA (Feb 22, 2011)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> I coils see y ppl would say floral for varied media since each basket has a divider making 8 little trays. But the eheims trays are bigger and when do you need more than 4 different types of media at once? Also yes eheims are silent. Dead silent where you are right next to it wondering if it is working or not. I'd personally pick the eheim if only could have one.
> Both have 5/8 id hose, fluvals is ribbed n eheims are plain green vinyl. Fluvals hose builds up a lot gunk that tends to blow out after restarting it which kinda sucks. I replaced my fluvals with standard 5/8 id vinyl hose. If you would like photos of either setup let me know. Always willing to help as I was in same spot not all that long ago.


Thank you for the hose thoughts. I wondered how the more crimpled hose of the Fluval would work out over time. I was hoping the hoses could be changed on all of them. It be no surprise that the companies don't want to share that sort of information.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you need pics of a 2217, 2075, or 2229, all of which are good for your tank size, I can send also. I have a 2080, but a little large for your tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I currently have two canisters,one being a marineland magnum 350 and the other a rena xp2.I have been running the marineland for quite awhile now,and minus the lack of quick disconnects,its really easy to work with.It doesnt have the capacity as most others,but the inner container does hold a good bit of media,mine being terra cotta pots broken up for biological,and the floss sleeve also has good bit of surface area as well.My tank is crystal clear and I only need to rinse the pad once every few months.The Rena,I just got yesterday.Its not bad,as Its a used unit.I do have an issue with a humm,and It sits behind me in the office.Like right behind me.I think though the issue is the hoses seem to be dry rotted and cracked some,so I will be replacing them,fast.Other than that the baskets are a huge plus,it has two and each one has a piece of plastic that seperates them,making room for four different medias,mine again consisting of terra cotta pots,the filter pad from the HOB,a piece of coarse floss and then a finer polishing floss.It has cleared up the tank within hours,and is getting clearer by the minute.Time will tell which one I like better,so far the marineland is winning though.


----------



## CynthiaCA (Feb 22, 2011)

I wanted to thank everyone that helped me with the filter question. I was able to find one of those wonderful "last box sale" prices for an Eheim Pro3 and bought it. I cannot believe that I put up with the old Whisper60 as long as I did. As promised this filter is utterly silent and was a dream to put together. I found myself checking it so often that I have sacrificed some of my plants to the current so that I can SEE it working.

I will post photos later but wanted to thank everyone now. This was an expensive change but one that I can already see as a massive expense reduction...in electricity, fish and plant health and - not to be ignored!- human comfort What a bargain.

Thank you one and all.
Cynthia


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I don't use any filters--just the live plants.

sorry I couldn't help







or did I? *old dude


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Which model did you get?


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Good choice. I think you will remain very happy with it. I love Eheim canisters.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

CynthiaCA said:


> I wanted to thank everyone that helped me with the filter question. I was able to find one of those wonderful "last box sale" prices for an Eheim Pro3 and bought it. I cannot believe that I put up with the old Whisper60 as long as I did. As promised this filter is utterly silent and was a dream to put together. I found myself checking it so often that I have sacrificed some of my plants to the current so that I can SEE it working.
> 
> I will post photos later but wanted to thank everyone now. This was an expensive change but one that I can already see as a massive expense reduction...in electricity, fish and plant health and - not to be ignored!- human comfort What a bargain.
> 
> ...


where did you find that last box sale offer ?? 

im also looking to buy a canister  
might be helpful


----------

